# installed gas hybrid water heater



## studmaster1 (Dec 10, 2011)

I won't state the name of the manufacturer but recently installed a gas hybrid water heater and it didn't work out of the box. I couldn't calibrate it because it immediately locked out as a blower motor failure. After an hour on the tech support they said they would send out motherboard next week. I installed a 50 gal. In front of it to get her hot water until the part came. They sent the part to my neighbors house, but luckly I tracked it down. The local rep. Came out with me and I swapped out the part and it still didn't work. The rep. Said he could get me another part in 2 days. I told him not to bother, I took out the hybrid for a power direct vent. Just wanted to see if anyone else has has had any problems with them.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Does it start with an E and rhyme with infernal? :whistling2:


I'm going out to look at one on Wed. that's making a huge racket and vibrating. :blink:








Paul


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

rocksteady said:


> Does it start with an E and rhyme with infernal?



Not really, but close enough.:jester:


----------



## studmaster1 (Dec 10, 2011)

No I can't STATE the name of the company


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

I installed my first and last one over the summer. The whole situation left me in a terrible STATE of mind. It's a hybrid of a small storage tank and piece of chit.


----------



## studmaster1 (Dec 10, 2011)

easttexasplumb said:


> I installed my first and last one over the summer. The whole situation left me in a terrible STATE of mind. It's a hybrid of a small storage tank and piece of chit.


I don't think I could put it any better


----------



## Golddog111 (Jan 3, 2012)

studmaster1 said:


> I won't state the name of the manufacturer but recently installed a gas hybrid water heater and it didn't work out of the box. I couldn't calibrate it because it immediately locked out as a blower motor failure. After an hour on the tech support they said they would send out motherboard next week. I installed a 50 gal. In front of it to get her hot water until the part came. They sent the part to my neighbors house, but luckly I tracked it down. The local rep. Came out with me and I swapped out the part and it still didn't work. The rep. Said he could get me another part in 2 days. I told him not to bother, I took out the hybrid for a power direct vent. Just wanted to see if anyone else has has had any problems with them.


I had the same exact problem with almost the same results,, they came out to replace the motherboard the first time and the guy JUST SAID HE DID IT AND NEVER ACUALLY REPLACED ANYTHING, I called up furious they sent someone else out 2 days later that actually replaced the board, worked for about 5 hours then went back into failure mode, they came back 2 days later and replaced the whole water heater

But still, my customer had no hot water for about six days, totally not my fault 
I felt horrible about it too!


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

Chinese Crap!


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

State has a problem with the units and they refuse to admit the problem exists. :furious:


----------



## boilergrappler (Jan 2, 2012)

It's never the manufacturer's problem. They must all take the same training classes of denial together when they are presented a problem or complaint.


----------

